# Fishing :)



## clarayana (Jul 21, 2014)

Hello, Im starting to miss my "fishing.." . Used to go spin/fly fishing in the patagonia (trout,etc).. 
I dont have a boat here so it will have to be shore fishing. I have no idea if spain has that kind of Lakes. Also have no idea what is needed to fish here and if its possible to keep 1, 2 fish to eat 

Thanks in advance 


PS. I live near Madrid, the idea is to find a cabaña to rent near a lake/river 5 hours away from here..


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

The most important thing is to make sure that you have the right fishing license for the area you are going to be fishing in so knowing in advance is where will help you a lot. There are also different types of licenses for freshwater and saltwater and each region has different requirements than the region next to it.
I believe some tackle shops can help you with licenses and if not I'm sure they can point you in the right direction.

I'm looking into a shore license for my region, pain in the bum really.


----------



## clarayana (Jul 21, 2014)

Mm... thanks for reply and info. So it's not that simple uh?? :tsk:


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes it is far more difficult than it really needs to be and if you are in one of the lucky regions then you may even need to sit an exam. Thankfully not in my region though although they do offer an inter region permit.

I think you need to look at the relevant "media ambiente" website for your region.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Righto, just came across this link for a place that will do it for you.
You just need your DNI/NIE or presumably a passport and pay a fee.

Looks as though they cover everywhere and do both sea and river, hunting too if you are that way inclined.
Licencias de Mar - Tele Licencia

I'm going to try it out at least.


----------



## clarayana (Jul 21, 2014)

Pazcat said:


> Righto, just came across this link for a place that will do it for you.
> You just need your DNI/NIE or presumably a passport and pay a fee.
> 
> Looks as though they cover everywhere and do both sea and river, hunting too if you are that way inclined.
> ...


Thanks  I will check it out.


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

My husband has a Spanish fishing licence for the sea for the whole of Spain. However, his licence for lakes is for Murcia only.

Licences are easy to obtain (in Murcia at least) and if you're a pensioner with a Spanish pensioner card, they are free. Even without its only about €16 for three years.


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

clarayana said:


> Hello, Im starting to miss my "fishing.." . Used to go spin/fly fishing in the patagonia (trout,etc)..
> I dont have a boat here so it will have to be shore fishing. I have no idea if spain has that kind of Lakes. Also have no idea what is needed to fish here and if its possible to keep 1, 2 fish to eat
> 
> Thanks in advance
> ...


Well, this is very timely. So am I. I have been fishing since I was 5 - 63 years ago. My preference is 'the way of a trout with a fly' and this week, after some years, I bought _Trout Fisherman_ and_ Fly Fishing and Fly Tying_ mags. The itch is back.

I have been thinking about the prospects of trout fishing in northern Spain. I particularly would like to fish the spot on a river near the French border where (wearing my Battlefield Guide hat) I read, in an account by an officer in Wellington's army, that "large trout could be seen eating the dead bodies of French soldiers who had fallen into the river" whilst trying to evade the chasing Red Coats.

Large trout! Bring them on! And to think that one might catch one whose ancestor had fed on a poilu! 

Fishing _papeles_ in Spain seem almost as difficult and pointless as for those going afloat. The OP would be well advised to check the regs for owning a boat in Spain before getting one, certainly as far as the sea is concerned. Even tenders for yachts are classed as separate vessels and must be registered - and fees paid.


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

Jumar said:


> My husband has a Spanish fishing licence for the sea for the whole of Spain. However, his licence for lakes is for Murcia only.
> 
> Licences are easy to obtain (in Murcia at least) and if you're a pensioner with a Spanish pensioner card, they are free. Even without its only about €16 for three years.


What does he fish for in 'lakes in Murcia'? And how?


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

chrisnation said:


> What does he fish for in 'lakes in Murcia'? And how?




Anything, lol. 

He's a novice. Only started last summer in Norway (fisherman(person)) paradise!

He's tried lots of things from bread, sweet corn, squid, octopus, prawns (my freezer is emptying rapidly) and worms from the worm dispenser!

All he's caught so far in a lake (Embalse de Algeciras in the Badlands of Gebas, Murcia) was one Pike which he put back. I don't think this region (one if the driest in Spain) is good for fishing.

Other lakes are available!!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Most places have some sort of fishing club that will surely advise you on local conditions and what licenses are required. Check out this list:

Federacion de Pesca de Castilla la Mancha - Clubes


----------

